# Mass in F Minor



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

This album,the Electric Prunes' "Mass in F Minor," was a huge influence on me. I must have first heard it when I was about 8 or 9. My older brother, who was a college student by then was still living at home and he had it and played it constantly even though neither he nor my family are or were religious. Actually, David Axelrod wrote it and most, if not all the tracks, feature his own band with the Prunes providing the vocals. Axelrod used Wrecking Crew musicians including Carol Kaye on bass and Earl Palmer on drums (credited with being the man who invented rock n roll drumming back in 1949).

After hearing this, I wanted to create rock with this morose, austere kind of sound to it. I would like to re-do this album with a full choir and orchestra and with a hard-driving, blow-your-face-out type thrash metal band fronting it.


----------

